# LG C660: Change your QWERTY to AZERTY + Disable Android keyboard



## sdke (May 20, 2012)

This is for LG C660

Hip hip hoora! Belgium and France two country that use AZERTY, that's because we want to be unique!

Before we start, if something goes wrong.. I don't know what to do, because I did it at the first try, and everything went well!
-----------

Download the two files (down below) and put them in C:/

Open a command center and make sure you can start ADB!

Typ "adb shell"

Typ "mount -rw -o remount /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system" (This is necessary, because it's possible you can't push the files because of an readonly error.)

Typ "exit"

Then you are back at C:/......

Now typ or copy the follow: "adb push c:/kbd_pp2106.kl /system/usr/keylayout"

"adb push c:/qwerty.kl /system/usr/keylayout"

"adb push c:/kbd_pp2106.kcm.bin /system/usr/keychars"

Restart the phone.. And tada.. your hardware keyboard is azerty!

http://www.crocko.co...F517/AZERTY.rar (azerty, only download these)

http://www.crocko.co...9112/QWERTY.rar (orginal files, just in case you screw it up)

edit: Now all the problems should be fixed.. Only the calender and email button don't fuction..

----------------

You also want to disable the android keyboard? Simple!

Download Null Keyboard (https://play.google....am.nullkeyboard).

Go to Keyboard Settings.

Uncheck Android Keyboard

Check Null Keyboard

Succes!

Normally the Android keyboard shouldn't come up! Hope you like it


----------

